# DOES ANYONE ELSE'S DOG PURR???!!



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

Kenji always "purred"... like a cat! When he yawns or calls for attention, he lets out a "RRrrrraaaowl". It's almost like a drumroll in the beginning! He's doing it now! It's like a softer, gentle growl. I'm just curious if other malts do this.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N makes a very catlike meow sound when he yawns...sometimes. Sometimes he does it to say thank you for a snack because he knows I love the sound. Little C noticed how much praise and attention Sir N got for making this sound, and now she has learned how to make her own tiny version of it. They don't do it often...it's like the save it for special occasions or something.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Hehe Lilo purrs too. We always say, where's the cat!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut does it, but Tic doesn't.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink does the yawn/meow thing...it is cute.
A lot of times he does it when we first come home...when he is excited..
Sometimes when he first wakes up...and sometimes when he is just being sassy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda does a purr and a high pitched sound, i always say she is singing, she does it everytime she yawns. i love it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex purrs when he is sleeping on my shoulder. But sometimes he makes a funny sound, like the one baby chickens do ? don't know what you call that sound. It's really funny. I have no idea what it means.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

I swear we got a malt who was raised with kittens the first 11 weeks of her life before we met her. 

Our youngest Gucci makes the crasiest noises, I swear they are like Meows, 

THEN, she does the thing where she puts all four feet really close together and arch her back way up to stretch, JUST LIKE A CAT!

AND, she will play with our oldest Chanel, she will (I swear) stalk her. She will look at her from across the room put her head down and lift her shoulderblades up and slowly walk across the room with her tail slightly moving behind her. it's FREAKY! The funny thing about that though is normally at the end of their stalking walk, a cat would pounce on their prey ... Gucci gets all the way up next to Chanel like she's going to pounce on her.. then.. instead of pouncing ... jumps up like a goofball and starts wrestling like a puppy.. she's a nutcase!







it's so cute!

LOL.. I will try to get pictures!


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Jul 31 2005, 09:44 PM
> *I swear we got a malt who was raised with kittens the first 11 weeks of her life before we met her.
> 
> Our youngest Gucci makes the crasiest noises, I swear they are like Meows,
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Awww..!!! That is really funny! your dog is definitely part cat!!! 
:lol:







there are so many things our little babies do that make them so darn loveable!







I'd love to see a pic of Gucci doing his cat thing... i'm sure the rest of sm would melt by charm!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Jul 31 2005, 09:44 PM
> *I swear we got a malt who was raised with kittens the first 11 weeks of her life before we met her.
> 
> Our youngest Gucci makes the crasiest noises, I swear they are like Meows,
> ...


[/QUOTE]









That sounds JUST like a kitten!








That needs to be on America's Funniest Home videos...you might win some money!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris will arch her back like a cat when she is stretching. She also lets out a really loud meow sound when she wants to get my attention or when she wants something really bad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 1 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Paris will arch her back like a cat when she is stretching.  She also lets out a really loud meow sound when she wants to get my attention or when she wants something really bad.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86480*


[/QUOTE]


----------

